# Spring rate concern-code



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

OK I found this tag on my front springs and now I am a bit concerned. It has these numbers :5c34 5ag 5310-sgb I found a code chart on a Ford truck site says this is a 4400# spring. Seems a tad light for a Super duty crew cab with a tow package etc? Any one with any thoughts or help?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

kurtandshan;1079397 said:


> OK I found this tag on my front springs and now I am a bit concerned. It has these numbers :5c34 5ag 5310-sgb I found a code chart on a Ford truck site says this is a 4400# spring. Seems a tad light for a Super duty crew cab with a tow package etc? Any one with any thoughts or help?


Definitely not the plow prep package. The plow prep usually has 5200lb springs and even those aren't all that great. I just ordered a set of 6000lb springs yesterday for my 06f250


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

If I need to upgrade, does anyone know a good place to find springs?


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

kurtandshan;1079397 said:


> OK I found this tag on my front springs and now I am a bit concerned. It has these numbers :5c34 5ag 5310-sgb I found a code chart on a Ford truck site says this is a 4400# spring. Seems a tad light for a Super duty crew cab with a tow package etc? Any one with any thoughts or help?


I have those on my CC/SB 02. They carried a 7' 6" well enough. But now that I am getting a V, I upgraded to the "X" code springs, which are rated at 6000 lbs., but only brings your FGAWR up to 5200 , for the 99-04 year.

Now I see you have an 07, but the question is, do you have a diesel? If you have a diesel, you get a 6k spring again, but it also raises the FGAWR to 6000, but only on the diesel. Gas engines only go to 5200 or sometimes with a long bed, 5600. Also bear in mind, that with a diesel, a plow prep pack consisted of a higher rated alt., a revised fan clutch, and springs.


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

I've got a 5.4. Called the dealer and they said I'll be fine with what I have. I am a bit leary of this so I am going to look into stiffer springs. Will the stiffer springs increase ride height (W/O plow) noticably? Because I appear to be pretty level as it sits now.


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Looking at the official ford.com parts catalog "X" code springs are only 4000#, I can't find my part number even on there. 6000# springs are code "C" and 6500# are code "B" The last three letters on my springs are AGB. Cant find that anywhere in the list. I am back to seeing how the truck sits/squats once I get the plow on and going from there. 

PInky demon: I may be wrong but like I said, the Ford.com official parts catalog has "x" series as 4000# part# F81A-5310-ACD.Code "X" $68.67 and 6000# F81A-5310-AHD Code "C" $98.30


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Code X is for the plow prep leaf springs for trucks no older than MY '04.

Code C is for the plow prep coil springs for trucks MY '05 to '10.

I haven't looked into what MY '11 has for spring codes.

Spring codes stated are for diesel motors.

Just my .02¢


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks after I posted I looked again below 04 no coil springs were listed. Figures because they didn't have coil springs. It's nice tha parts numbers are so simple!!! Not!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I just talked to a buddy of mine who is a Ford tech foreman, he said its an easy swap and no new shocks or any other "special things" just swap them out. Its been awhile since Ive done any spring swap out but I'm just taking mine to the dealer, I just dont have the time vs. the cost of some one else doing it. You MIGHT gain an inch or so but your also eliminating a good amount of sag.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Less than an hour job to swap out coil springs. 

For someone with only a floor jack and air tools, I'd say 90 minutes or less.

just my .02¢


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the info! I think I found a plow today so I'll see how it goes


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

kurtandshan;1079895 said:


> Looking at the official ford.com parts catalog "X" code springs are only 4000#, I can't find my part number even on there. 6000# springs are code "C" and 6500# are code "B" The last three letters on my springs are AGB. Cant find that anywhere in the list. I am back to seeing how the truck sits/squats once I get the plow on and going from there.
> 
> PInky demon: I may be wrong but like I said, the Ford.com official parts catalog has "x" series as 4000# part# F81A-5310-ACD.Code "X" $68.67 and 6000# F81A-5310-AHD Code "C" $98.30


Yeah, the below poster is right. I forgot they changed things when the went to coil sprung front ends in 05.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

kurtandshan;1080279 said:


> Thanks for the info! I think I found a plow today so I'll see how it goes


What size plow? I would not run anything over roughly 700 lbs. on a 4400. Install the C codes and run with it. I don't think you would pick up too much lift, if anything it would just level the truck out, but I'm not sure.


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Pinky Demon;1080374 said:


> What size plow? I would not run anything over roughly 700 lbs. on a 4400. Install the C codes and run with it. I don't think you would pick up too much lift, if anything it would just level the truck out, but I'm not sure.


8.2 boss v is what I'm looking at. I'll am leaning towards swapping springs


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

kurtandshan;1080413 said:


> 8.2 boss v is what I'm looking at. I'll am leaning towards swapping springs


Just a thought, If your front springs are that "small" in carrying capacity you most likely dont have the plow prep and might want to look into a bigger alt. BUT.....if you have A/C you'll be ok then, Ford uses the bigger alt. when they install A/C.


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Have a/c and the truck was a sheriff's dept patrol vehicle in it's former life was ordered with the big alternator.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Brian Young;1080458 said:


> Just a thought, If your front springs are that "small" in carrying capacity you most likely dont have the plow prep and might want to look into a bigger alt. BUT.....if you have A/C you'll be ok then, Ford uses the bigger alt. when they install A/C.


The plow prep would not net you a bigger alt on the gas engines. That was only for the diesel. I looked at the specs of my 02, which BTW is leaf sprung in the front OP, and AllData claimed it was rated at 130. If you are going to get a 8' 2" V, you will need the C code plow prep springs, just be aware that it will result in ride comfort degradation.

For the 8' 2", are you looking at VXT or no? Poly or steel?


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Regular steel v-plow


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

kurtandshan;1080895 said:


> Regular steel v-plow


Okay, just throw C codes on there and have at it. Good luck. :waving:


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Yup, all need is snow!!! Ok and the actual plow mounted to my truck!!!


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

just look at your front gross axle rating, the springs are matched to your axle, so whatever the axle is rated to, thats what the springs are rated for. the tag is on the inside of the door sill.

i only looked for 350's with 6k fronts, and i went to the dealer and ordered AA code springs, they are the 550 7000lb springs.

the swap is easy, the most difficult part is re aligning the pan hard bracket.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

ProTouchGrounds;1081613 said:


> j*ust look at your front gross axle rating, the springs are matched to your axle, so whatever the axle is rated to, thats what the springs are rated for.* the tag is on the inside of the door sill.
> 
> i only looked for 350's with 6k fronts, and i went to the dealer and ordered AA code springs, they are the 550 7000lb springs.
> 
> the swap is easy, the most difficult part is re aligning the pan hard bracket.


Not true. You could have a 6k rated spring with a Dana 50 in 99-02 that would have a FGAWR of 5200. Now you can get a 6k lb. rated spring on a Dana 60 that will net you a FGAWR of 5600.

As for the 550 springs, a 7k spring is not really necessary. The stock plow prep springs for any new truck off the lot will carry a hell of a lot of weight without sagging at all. Only time I might consider doing that was if I had a Blizzard on the front.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

I thought the 450's and 550's had a different front axle from the 350's too. Not just a higher spring rating.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

oldmankent;1082639 said:


> I thought the 450's and 550's had a different front axle from the 350's too. Not just a higher spring rating.


I want to say that 450+ got a Dana Super 60, but I also have a feeling that they could be rocking a Dana 80, with a Dana 135 in the back.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

he has an 07 truck, my statement was meant to apply to him only.

plow prep with the 6.4 diesel nets you the 6k axle and 6k springs, i wanted a bit more height on mine b/c the 9.2 boss v tips would catch pavement on some bumps.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

ProTouchGrounds;1083439 said:


> he has an 07 truck, my statement was meant to apply to him only.
> 
> plow prep with the 6.4 diesel nets you the 6k axle and 6k springs, i wanted a bit more height on mine b/c the 9.2 boss v tips would catch pavement on some bumps.


Got you...


----------

